# Police Officer Eydelmen Mani



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police Officer Eydelmen Mani

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*Houston Police Department
Texas*
End of Watch: Tuesday, May 18, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* 30
*Tour of Duty:* 7 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Tuesday, May 18, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Officer Eydelmen Mani was killed in an automobile accident while responding to a call at approximately 11:30 pm. He was traveling on the North Freeway access road, near Troy Road, when his patrol car struck a guardrail and overturned.

Rescue crews extricated him from the vehicle and transported him to Memorial Hermann Hospital, where he succumbed to his injuries a short time later.

Officer Mani had served with the Houston Police Department for seven years. He is survived by his wife and 3-year-old child.
Agency Contact Information
Houston Police Department
1200 Travis Street
Houston, TX 77002

Phone: (713) 308-3200

_*Please contact the Houston Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Officer Paudert


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------

